# When you're dog is a senior....



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

But you're having a hard time realizing it. Like, Molly is 9 going on 10 next month, and its hard to wrap my head around. I swear it seems like she was 3 years old yesterday. She is in good health and can maneuver around really well still and has a lot of spunk in her still.

I love old dogs, they are so cute.

It's like where did all the time go!:laugh2:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was just talking about this today. My oldest is almost 12.5. She sleeps a lot and snores too. I have to get her up to go out, then she refuses to come in. She has spurts where she plays with the other dogs and even keep away with me. She has done this in the middle of the night in the snow and I don't get mad, time is precious, so we play. It's hard, very hard. She moves slower, but her sight and hearing is great. She eats good, gets excited for food and I give her whatever she wants(as long as it will not hurt her). I want her around as long as possible so I try my best to spoil her, keep her moving, and healthy.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Rocky will be eleven this year ... and at this point ... that is one year better than my bullies (American Band Dawg, APBT/Boxers and Boxers) have managed to do. With "Rocky" at least at some point he got grey whiskers ... "White Boxers" never appear to age.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I say treasure this time. Seniors are so special.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, every moment is precious when they are old. Once they become very old, in my eyes they can do no wrong - never never never scold them for potty accidents or anything. A couple of my old dogs became demented, and one was simply too frail to get up to pee. Poor baby was horrified, as I could tell by his expression. He never never never was scolded. Only love.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

maxtmill said:


> Yes, every moment is precious when they are old. Once they become very old, in my eyes they can do no wrong - never never never scold them for potty accidents or anything. A couple of my old dogs became demented, and one was simply too frail to get up to pee. Poor baby was horrified, as I could tell by his expression. He never never never was scolded. Only love.


Agree. Misty can pretty much do anything and I let it go. I can not get mad at her or scold her, I just can't. If she wants to play at 2 am, we play. I go to work some days half asleep because I'm outside with her in the middle of the night, I love her so much. The other day she peed and as she was walking she was still peeing, so now I'm watching to make sure bladder control is ok. I told my friend today that I have no issues getting her diapers. Thankfully Misty is not one of those dogs that will be sad about losing control of her bladder, it won't phase her, so pride isn't a huge issue. She had gotten used to me helping her jump on the couch, but she still does it on her own most of the gime. That's ok, I got stairs to go up to the couch..


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Suki is going to be nine this spring - is she considered a senior at this point?


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

When we adopted our dog, the rescue estimated that he was 2-3 years old. He was lively, bright, lots of energy so they figured he was pretty young. Fast foward to our vet appt and the vet points out that he has an eye condition that starts to appear around 6. His estimate is that the dog is 6-8 years old. 

So now we've had him about 18months and it's not lost on me that we might not have him near as long as i thought. 

So I just try to enjoy every day and hope that we have as much time as possible.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I hear ya, my girl is ten. She thinks she is 3. But I can tell when we have had a busy day she doesn't bounce back quite like she used to, needs extra sleep.

I look back over our live together and can hardly believe it has flown by like it has, since that little puppy camd out of the crate at the airport so long ago. 

I try to make her happy however I can, practicing ob or nosework or take her for a sniffy walk in the park. At her age you never know. I hope she lives to be old and blind and need a ramp to get in and out of the house, but I try to just enjoy every day with her because I have learned you never know when they will have to go.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

My dog of 11 almost 12 passed 5 months ago....At about 10 years of age I just decided to spoil the **** out of him( he was so mellow at that stage) 
Want hand outs at the table? No problem  He still had to sit for it though... Dont wanna sit to go outside? No problem Super delicious treats all the time? No problem. Belly rubs ( of course) actually I think belly rubs have always chilled me out more than my dog .... Wanna go in wanna go out all the time ( no bother) enjoy those precious times in your dogs last years ...all they have ever really want is to be by your side 24/7 anyway ...the more time you can spend with them the better...oh and praise them positively for every fricking little thing they do( bark, paw, command, etc). Cause they cant work like they use to but in their heart of hearts that's what they live and breathe to do for you.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Young at heart even is meant for all the animals. When our gsd was 12 and could not get up the days before his last day he still loved to play ball even if it meant he could only lay there and catch the ball.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly will aways be young at heart, so was Tanner. <3


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Suki's Mom said:


> Suki is going to be nine this spring - is she considered a senior at this point?



Some define it by the condition of their organs, but most estimate it by size. According to that inhave 2, almost 3 seniors:frown2:


"According to guidelines published by Tufts University, "The point at which a dog qualifies as 'aged' varies. Veterinarians generally consider small dogs to be senior citizens at about 12 years of age, while large dogs reach the senior stage at 6 to 8 years of age. This roughly corresponds to the 55-plus category in people."


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly is already graying, but her energy levels tend to be the same, but we are watching her in case anything happens as she is getting older. I always thought dogs pretty much 10+ were seniors. Maybe it depends on the breed too.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Molly is already graying, but her energy levels tend to be the same, but we are watching her in case anything happens as she is getting older. I always thought dogs pretty much 10+ were seniors. Maybe it depends on the breed too.


I am so happy that Misty isn't graying. I'm not sure I could handle it to be honest. Well she might be under the white but I can't see it, so it works. 

This is her 12th Bday picture.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Such a cutie patootie, almost like a teddy bear!


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

My dear friend lost her girl yesterday. She was almost nine (just two weeks older than my Suki). An x-ray found her full of gas. They punctured holes in her with needles to let some of the air out. The vet said that it was not stomach torsion as he would have seen 2 pockets of air. Anyways, they put her on an I.V. and kept her overnight, but she didn't make it. I am so terribly sad for her. To top it off, she lost her husband (he was our dog breeder) about 2.5 years ago, and today would have been his birthday.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

giebel said:


> Cause they cant work like they use to but in their heart of hearts that's what they live and breathe to do for you.


No truer words...


----------



## thepawspaandresort (Apr 9, 2018)

Tell me about it! My dog is 12 years old now and I have no idea where the time has gone. Seems like yesterday he was just a pup. He has his good days and bad days, but overall he is in great shape!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Our Joey will be 14 next month. We adopted him a little over 8 years ago. His back legs are a little wonky, but he still loves to walk. He has trouble getting into the car, but my husband is right behind him. He loves to eat; drinks and does his business. He is such a happy boy, and brings us such joy.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I hear ya, my girl is ten. She thinks she is 3. But I can tell when we have had a busy day she doesn't bounce back quite like she used to, needs extra sleep.
> 
> I look back over our live together and can hardly believe it has flown by like it has, since that little puppy camd out of the crate at the airport so long ago.
> 
> I try to make her happy however I can, practicing ob or nosework or take her for a sniffy walk in the park. At her age you never know. I hope she lives to be old and blind and need a ramp to get in and out of the house, but I try to just enjoy every day with her because I have learned you never know when they will have to go.


This thread is so old. But she is still here! 30 days till 13! She is kinda blind and has had to use a ramp to get up and down the stairs during some health problems. 

Treasure them!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Ah - all the old members on this thread. Jessiewessie. I remember her well.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes a great thread. a photo of Karat at one of our favorite places the beach we would walk and swim for hours. Life changed a bit when the kids came my focused changed but did get to bond with and get more attention from my then husband. He was always happy. It is really hard to see them slow down. I always said once he lost his legs and could not play his favorite games he would want to leave this place and he really did. A few weeks ago my mom and ex had dreams the same week of karat and I was talking about him to a friend so I know he was paying his visits. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Rumo likes to walk the same exact loop every night before bed. 
We were joking that after he goes, we will see his ghost walking there every night - glowing faintly white in the dark, just like he does! Actually I think I would love to see his ghost...I wouldn't find it scary at all!

And yes...we see him getting up a little slower, napping a little longer...but I try not to dwell on it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

GSDchoice said:


> Rumo likes to walk the same exact loop every night before bed.
> We were joking that after he goes, we will see his ghost walking there every night - glowing faintly white in the dark, just like he does! Actually I think I would love to see his ghost...I wouldn't find it scary at all!


Not scary at all beautiful.


----------

